# iwlwifi / iwl4965 and 2.6.24

## _puck_

So it was weekend again, and I thought to myself: "Why don't you try this new kernel with the huge improvements." And I found out, my wireless network drivers won't reemerge with this kernel version, because they have been added to the official codebase. *horay* Only the firmware "iwl4965-ucode" would be needed. 

What should have been done in minutes, lasted for hours. The new drivers refuse to work. Is there anybody out there who has any clue what I could do, to solve this problem? Is this a known bug (also no hint at this time at forums.g.o or bugs.g.o)? 

```

alderaan ~ # cat dmesg | grep iwl

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_TX_PWR_TABLE_CMD: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_STATISTICS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

```

----------

## Januszzz

Hmm, interesting. Only minutes ago I unmerged iwlwifi and compiled 2.6.24. Driver works flawlessly with WPA PSK.

Of course Intel / iwlwifi (?) drivers are such kind of mega crap that no can believe it could ever work as it was designed for, so I expect it will fail again with Radius and WPA-TTLS (but I'm to test it on Monday, tomorrow).

I bet you got some error in either wpa_supplicant (remember that iwlwifi and/or Intel hardware itself misinterpreted usual options in few versions -  such as eapol_version, fast_reauth etc), or maybe try using different AP config (switch to WPA or WPA2 for the moment).

I wish you luck, but since I'm fighting with iwlwifi for half a year without success on WPA-TTLS, I'm rather sceptical about it.

Regards.

----------

## TequilaTR

I already wrote to another thread concerning this topic, and i am seeing the same errors as _puck_:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [kernel] iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels
> 
> Jan 27 16:35:59 [udev-net.sh] /etc/init.d/net.wmaster0: does not exist or is not executable
> ...

 

This above is when i switch on the wlan using the switch on the laptop. But i also see these REPLY_RXON errors if it is already switched on at boot time.

I am not using wpasupplicant, as this already was wrecked with the latest iwlwifi. So the network seems to see a connection, of an accesspoint around, but as it cannot connetct (it is not my network) it seems to run into these errors. 

If i after that switch on the network using ifconfig wlan0 up and use iwlist scan to find networks, i get no networks listed...

Has anyone a clue?

----------

## chris.c.hogan

I posted similar problems here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539015-start-200.html

I still haven't found any more information. Has anyone filed a bug?

----------

## wizard69

have you seen this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641540-start-0.html

I have being using the in kernel driver since September 2006 with kamikaze-sources with no problems. I emerged 2.6.24 gentoo-sources yesterday and the driver works without a glitch.

```

gnome@vostro / $ dmesg |grep iwl

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17k

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

```

Make sure you build all the  Cryptographic API options described in the thread. For me it would only work with the following options set. Don't set  Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack  it stopped the driver loading for me. Choose you wireless card under device drivers networking.

```

                                           {*} Improved wireless configuration API                                                                           

                                            [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support                                                                      

                                            -*- Wireless extensions                                                                                          

                                           <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                              

                                           [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                                                                                                                                                       

                                           < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

```

----------

## Januszzz

wizard69:

have you tried usind the driver with EAP-TTLS or EAP-TLS freeradius setup? if yes please drop me a line (wpa_supplicant config and exact versions is enough!)

 *Quote:*   

> Don't set Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack it stopped the driver loading for me.

 

I can partly confirm: on the 2.6.23-r5 I could load the module, but it eat 100% of first core and I could not unload it. There was no reason for doing that   :Confused: 

----------

## TequilaTR

Deactivating the Generic stack did not help. Situation unchanged.

Maybe i should add, that i had the iwlwifi-1.2.23 working with kernel 2.6.23. However wpa_supplicant always made problems, so i switched it off. Everything worked well for scanning and using uncrypted networks.

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> have you seen this thread
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641540-start-0.html
> 
> I have being using the in kernel driver since September 2006 with kamikaze-sources with no problems. I emerged 2.6.24 gentoo-sources yesterday and the driver works without a glitch.
> ...

 

----------

## Januszzz

Yes, I really assume another stack should not trigger any problem (esp when it is not used!).

As said before, I'm fighting the driver for a while, I reported another bug here: http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1450

Even though they marked it resolved, verified, I still cannot connect to my freeradius with Intel device (of course I can use many others: zydas, atheros, even intel 3945).

So because this is not the same issue, I shall shut up and wait for more valuable info than mine   :Very Happy: 

Good luck, I'm happy I still have Zydas handy   :Cool:  and still the question about EAP-TTLS remains!

----------

## Januszzz

update: sure enough, still iwlwifi cannot work with EAP-TTLS.

----------

## wizard69

 *Quote:*   

> have you tried usind the driver with EAP-TTLS or EAP-TLS freeradius setup? if yes please drop me a line (wpa_supplicant config and exact versions is enough!)
> 
> 

 

Sorry i have only tested it with my router at home WRT54G and with our router at work. With WPA2 TKIP/AES with WPA and with WEP. I am using the network manager to connect to my WLAN which works fine.

One think i just saw have you seen this bug report from a gentoo user

http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1581

----------

## Januszzz

yep  :Smile:  check the name of the reporter - I've submitted the bug today  :Wink: 

----------

## TequilaTR

Hm. Are there any news on this? 

I can now also confirm, that if i can find a network that i can log into directly after booting/switching on the card/loading the kernel-module i can connect to the network and can also use iwlist scan to see all other networks.

If this first connection does not work/is interrupted i completely loose the connection. In this case unloading/loading the ipw4965 module helps... - but of course one has to know that a network is present...

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

Hi! I have the (almost) same issue. Everything works until he cannot associate with the AP for the first time. Then it's all gone, unloading/reloading doesnt work: ifconfig wlan0 up just gives "IOBLA: Device not present" or "IOBLA: Unknown Device" or something cannot remember. Though iwconfig does list wlan0, I cannot bring it up (IOBLA is also something else which I forgot, but all upper-case...)

----------

## marjan

guys,

for the 2.6.24 kernel.. do you emerge or download from kernel.org?

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

```
layman -a custom kernels && emerge zen-sources
```

 (taking layman as already emerged  :Razz: )

----------

## TequilaTR

 *marjan wrote:*   

> guys,
> 
> for the 2.6.24 kernel.. do you emerge or download from kernel.org?

 

No. I am using gentoo-sources from ~amd64

----------

